# shell scripting



## sumigizlov (Feb 26, 2009)

Is learning shell scripting in UNIX of any use (besides geekiness) as most of the distros are shipped with gui
and what is the best source for learning shell scripting


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 27, 2009)

Not important for home users but very important for administrators/developers. GUI doesn't give you as much power as CUI


----------



## mediator (Feb 27, 2009)

> what is the best source for learning shell scripting


*man bash*


----------



## gaurarpit (Feb 28, 2009)

most important thing is that by using shell scripting you can modify th OS suiting to ur needs. Windows gives you pre compiled features, you cannot alter them, even if you need to do so.

But in UNIX n LINUX using shell scripting you can always modify or create any component, feature, or tool in the entire Operating System, what ever you feel like. 

So shell scripting is very handy.


----------



## shadyabhi (Mar 14, 2009)

Shell scripting is very useful.. It helps you in making things easier.

Like, if you use gnome environment, then you might be knowing that nautilus doesnt have by default option of "send to". 
In that case, if you know shell scripting then you can easily write nautilus-script to add that feature "ALL BY YOURSELF".. This is a very basic example i gave you. Scripting is a lot more powerful..

Abhijeet Rastogi


----------



## Flake (Mar 14, 2009)

Check _linuxcommand.org_ first. Move to *tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ after that.


----------



## ajith025 (Mar 19, 2009)

those were good site thank u ghost @ rest...


----------

